

What is the Google query returning more results?   - vschiavoni

What is the google query that returns more results than any other possible query ? Is there a limit in the number of returned results? If so, what is the query that reach this limit ?
======
omgmog
Not sure, but I'd guess something like 'www' would be near the top -- unless
Google do something smart with that.

Looks like 'www' gets 'About 25,270,000,000 results', so there's a good
starting point, or a good indicator of the limit of what Google will display.

~~~
eitanpo
Searching for 1 or 0 gives the same number of result. Probably this is the
number of pages indexed by Google.

